# Has anybody beaten SA completely?



## custard25 (Feb 19, 2007)

Maybe not completely but is anybody happy the way they are now, like can anybody talk alot more than they used to, because I read alot of posts where people think they are beating SA but end up coming back.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm fairly close. I still have some rough edges, though 

-Ryan


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

custard25 said:


> Maybe not completely but is anybody happy the way they are now, like can anybody talk alot more than they used to, because I read alot of posts where people think they are beating SA but end up coming back.


I think the people who truly beat it (if they're out there :stu ), leave the site for good and never come back.

That guy who just posted on here, Angel Hess, is pretty incredible. I don't think he's completely overcome his problems, but he's living a full life regardless.


----------



## Normal With SA (Mar 8, 2006)

I beat it 90% a few months ago. Now its back. And that was without meds or therapy. So, yea its possible. I can list everything that you need to do, but there's too much to type LOL. I dont think EVERYONE can beat it thought, sadly.


----------



## Transcend (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: re: Has anybody beaten SA completely?*



Normal With SA said:


> I beat it 90% a few months ago. Now its back. And that was without meds or therapy. So, yea its possible. I can list everything that you need to do, but there's too much to type LOL. I dont think EVERYONE can beat it thought, sadly.


I would really like to hear how you were able to overcome your SA because I'm so tired of missing out on life but don't know what to do and I'm scared to go on meds due to all the sideaffects they generate. If you don't mind, please let me know some steps you took that helped you. If you want, you can PM me. Thanks.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

There have been a number of recent advances in treating Social Anxiety Disorder with CBT, and psycholigists now realise that its treatment is somewhat different from that recommended for other phobias and anxiety.

My advice would be to seek a CBT therapist that has experience in specifically treating Social Anxiety / Social Phobia, over and above Generalised Anxiety Disorder, Phobias or OCD.

Ross


----------



## Transcend (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: re: Has anybody beaten SA completely?*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> My advice would be to seek a CBT therapist that has experience in specifically treating Social Anxiety / Social Phobia, over and above Generalised Anxiety Disorder, Phobias or OCD.
> Ross


Thanks for the great tip. I'll do some research on CBT therapists in my area for SA, and hopefully I'll actually work up the courage to go see them lol.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

i have beaten my SA for awhile now. i have a social life, i have plenty of friends, i have a girlfriend, i host parties, i go to parties, and i'll be attending college in the fall. but i'm not going anywhere, User! :b


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

I still have social anxiety. That is, I still feel anxious in many situations. But, I have made huge progress in the past few years. And I feel very good about where I am. I probably will always have some amount of anxiety but now I know how to deal with it. And I know that things can improve. I like to come around the SA board though because there are always things that others can help me with. Plus, I like the idea of helping other people and even though I'm not sure that I've ever helped anyone here, it's worth the time posting stuff.


----------



## VerbalHologram (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Has anybody beaten SA completely?*



LDG 124 said:


> i have beaten my SA for awhile now. i have a social life, i have plenty of friends, i have a girlfriend, i host parties, i go to parties, and i'll be attending college in the fall. but i'm not going anywhere, User! :b


thats how i live too..but i still consider myself to have social anxiety..


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Has anybody beaten SA completely?*



surfconcrete1 said:


> LDG 124 said:
> 
> 
> > i have beaten my SA for awhile now. i have a social life, i have plenty of friends, i have a girlfriend, i host parties, i go to parties, and i'll be attending college in the fall. but i'm not going anywhere, User! :b
> ...


Well, me too. But, to me all social anxiety means is that sometimes (or alot of the time, depending on how severe your SA), you feel anxious around people. I still feel anxious sometimes, but not as often, and it usually doesn't affect my social life....which is huge considering I once could hardly speak to anyone. So, I guess you could argue that social anxiety may not completely disappear. But, many people can control it and do the things they'd like to do....eventually and with the right help.


----------

